
DNC warns 2020 campaigns not to use FaceApp 'developed by Russians' - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/17/politics/dnc-warning-faceapp/
======
bifrost
I was discussing this (faceapp) earlier today, and I really don't feel like
its a big deal aside from the russaphobia it drums up. We shouldn't condemn
all of the post-soviet countries because of some percieved boogeyman.

I'm not a hugely public person but I've certainly been on a lot of websites
([http://web.archive.org/web/20181001112852/http://www.ycombin...](http://web.archive.org/web/20181001112852/http://www.ycombinator.com/people/))
and I've been on TV and vlogs as well. If they're looking for facial data,
they'll get it from that.

The TOS for the app is about the same as an Social Media site as well so
unless you're going to become a neoluddite you probably shouldn't care.

